# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Μπαταρία απορίες

## Songoku

Καλησπέρα. Έχω στην διάθεση μου μιας 12volt μπαταρία λογικά τύπου gel 120ah.

Έχω κάποιες απορίες ίσως φανούν αστείες σε κάποιους αλλά είναι αρκετά σημαντικές σε μένα.

Η πρώτη και κύρια απορία μου είναι η  εξής. Όπως είπα είναι 12 βολτ και στα χαρτιά δείχνει πως πρέπει να φορτίζει παραπάνω νομίζω 14 βολτ. Ωραια μέχρι εδώ όταν πάω να βάλω 2-3 συσκευές ή τάση αυτή θα πέσει.Αν πάει κάτω από τα 12βολτ δεν μπορεί να φορτισει το ταμπλετ πχ κάνει διακοπές... Τα συνδεω όλα πάνω σε αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου και από κει σε USB ανταπτορα για αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου...

Η δεύτερη απορία μου είναι αν η μπαταρία  πέσει κάτω από τα 12 βολτ υπάρχει θέμα; Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει φτάσει στη μέση; Η λογική λέει να είναι στα 6 βολτ όμως τι συσκευές θα μπορώ να λειτουργησω σε αυτά τα βολτ; Και το ινβετερ νομίζω θέλει 12 βολτ για να λειτουργήσει...σωστά;
Είχα θέμα σήμερα έβαλα το ινβετερ να φορτισει το λάπτοπ και από τον αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου 12 βολτ να φορτισει κινητό και ταμπλετ...μετά από μία ώρα που ανεβηκα ξανά πάνω είδα ότι το κινητό και το ταμπλετ κάνανε διακοπές..και δεν μπορούσε να πάρει ρεύμα..Μόλις εκλεισα το ινβετερ όλα οκ...μόλις το ξανά ανοιξα ξανά διακοπές το ταμπλετ και το κινητό..
Η τάση που μέτρησης στην μπαταρία με το πολύμετρο έδειξε αν θυμάμαι καλά 12 βολτ και κάτι...

Η 3η απορία μου είναι αν χρειάζεται να βάλω κάποιου τύπου ασφάλεια αν και ίσως είναι θέμα ολόκληρης τις εγκατάστασης  και ίσως χρειαστεί νέο τοπίο γιαυτό.. αν χρειαστείτε φωτό από την μπαταρία μου λέτε...
Έχω και αλλες απορίες αλλά είπα να μη τις γράψω όλες μαζί και σας κουρασω..

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά
Την καλησπέρα μου.

----------


## vasilisd

Η μπαταρία σου κατά την φόρτιση θέλει 13,8V ~14.4V. 
Η μπαταρία σου θεωρητικά μπορεί να σου δώσει 120 αμπέρ για μια ώρα στα 12volt, ή 12 αμπέρ στα 12volt για 10 ώρες κτλ. Όταν είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη δε μπορεί να την γονατίζουν 2-3 συσκευές που τραβάνε 3-4 αμπέρ.. Πως ακριβώς τις συνδέεις; Χρησιμοποιείς ινβέρτερ ή απευθείας με κάποιο step down (5volt); 

Η μπαταρία σου όταν είναι 100% φορτισμένη έχει τάση 13,2volt και άδεια τελείως 10,2. Σε γενικές γραμμές δε πρέπει να τραβάς περισσότερο απο το 40-50% της χωρητικότητας της. Για αυτό φροντίζει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης.
Αυτό με το ινβέρτερ δε το κατάλαβα.. Καταρχήν τι ινβέρτερ έχεις; Πως φορτίζεις την μπαταρία;

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.
Λοιπόν το φ/β το πάει στο ρυθμιστή φόρτισης, ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης πάει στη μπαταρία.
Από την μπαταρία έχω συνδέσει έναν ανταπτορα αυτοκινήτου 12βολτο (σαν αυτό που ανάβεις με τον αναπτήρα αυτοκινήτου) και εκεί συνδεσω όσες συσκευές χρειάζομαι με ένα usb ανταπτορα.
Πάνω στο + και το - της μπαταρίας έχω βάλει με δυο κροκοδυλακια το ινβετερ και όποτε το χρειάζομαι το ανοίγω.. Σπάνια μιας και φορτιζω το λάπτοπ μία στο τόσο..
Το ινβετερ είναι 300αρι κινέζικο και είχα βαλει να φορτίζει το λάπτοπ..
Αύριο θα τράβηξε φωτογραφία την μπαταρία αν χρειαστεί γιατί τώρα δεν έχω φωτισμό...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## elektronio

Λογικά η μπαταρία δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

Μάλλον οι συσκευές που συνδέεις και ειδικά το ινβέρτερ δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα. 
Πρέπει να προσέξεις τα καλώδια να μην είναι πολύ λεπτά ώστε να μπορούν να περάσουν αρκετά αμπέρ.
Αν το ινβέρτερ αν είναι 12 -> 220V τότε για 300W στα 12 βολτ θα πρέπει να τραβήξει 6Α περίπου. 
Οι συσκευές κινητό και τάμπλετ λειτουργούν από τον αντάπτορα στα 5V αλλά μαζί μπορεί να θέλουν αρκετό ρεύμα που πιθανόν μα μην μπορεί να δώσει ο αντάπτορας.
Για το λάπτοπ στα πόσα volt λειτουργεί η φόρτιση;

Όταν τα βάζεις όλα μαζί το ρεύμα που τραβάνε είναι πολύ, ειδικά μαζί με το ινβέρτερ. Οπότε είναι λογικό να ξελιγώνουν την μπαταρία γρήγορα και πολύ πιθανό σε λιγότερο από ώρα. Ειδικά επειδή η φόρτιση της γίνεται από φωτοβολταϊκό μπορεί να μην είναι πλήρως φορτισμένη αν υπάρχει συννεφιά.

----------

Songoku (18-08-16)

----------


## pstratos

Μέτρησε τάση στους πόλους της μπαταρίας με το inverter ανοιχτό (αναμονή) και με το laptop σε φόρτιση. 
Καλύτερα από το inverter να έπαιρνες ένα τροφοδοτικό laptop αυτοκινήτου (12->19V) είναι πιο αποδοτικό από 12-->230-->19. Σε HP 60W το inverter μου τράβαγε 8-9Α και μου ξελίγονε μπαταρία αμέσως, άσε τα παράσιτα....

----------

Songoku (18-08-16)

----------


## mikemtb

Πεθαμένη μπαταρία μου μυρίζει εμένα.. Φίλε songoku την αγόρασες, η είναι παλιά ?

στάλθηκε με Tapatalk

----------

Songoku (18-08-16)

----------


## Songoku

Συνφορουμήτες μου θα ανεβασω φωτογραφία αργότερα μόλις πάω σπίτι από την μπαταρία.Μία φορά μου το έκανε οπότε θα το ξανά τσεκαρω σήμερα.Η μπαταρία είναι καινούργια μιας εβδομάδας.
Pstratos μπορείς να μου δώσεις κάποιο λινκ για αγορά; ή είναι όλα τα ίδια αν το γκουγκλαρο;
Όταν η μπαταρία πάει στη μέση ας πούμε δεν θα πρέπει να δίνει 6 βολτ;
Νομίζω κάτι γράφει απέξω 2amp η μπαταρία..θα ψαξω το λινκ αλλιώς το μεσημέρι θα σας ανεβασω φωτογραφία.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.
Για το λάπτοπ ζηταει 19 volt

----------


## Songoku

http://ideahellas.gr/index.php?optio...=1184&Itemid=0
Αυτή εδώ είναι στη δεύτερη φωτο η γκρι....Αν και τα γράμματα είναι διαφορετικά θα σας ανεβασω φωτογραφία..

----------


## aktis

H SAOOER που δείχνεις με τη μαυτη φωτο , λεει 34 κιλα , 120 Ah
Αυτη με την γκρι φωτο ειναι άλλη μάρκα ,  λέει 120 Ah , αλλά επειδη ειναι κινέζικη δεν κόβουμε και το κεφάλι μας οτι ειναι οσα λέει 
http://www.fjdouble.com/product_2016.aspx?t=1285

Μια 120 Αh  της exide είναι 39 κιλά και κάνει 300 ευρω 
δεν ξέρω αν με 120 ευρω κινεζικη μπαταρια παιρνεις την ιδια ποιότητα .
http://exide.nu/wp-content/uploads/E...DE_GEL_ENG.pdf


Ας δεχτούμε όμως , οτι η μπαταρια σου ειναι 120 Ah 
και εστω οτι την εκφορτιζεις 60 Ah ( στο 50 % )  κάθε μέρα 


Πρέπει να δεις τι λέει ο κατασκευαστής , αλλά μάλλον οταν εχεις φτασει στα 12 V που λές οτι σταματαει  to ταβλετ , μπορει να εισαι και στο 50 % της μπαταριας 
και καλο ειναι να σταματησεις εκει ,   μη την ξελιγωνεις παραπανω ... γιατι χαλάει πρόωρα 

αυτο σημαινει οτι θα σου δωσει  6Α χ 10h

Μονο τον ινβερτερ να εχεις πάνω για 10 ώρες θεωρω οτι θα σου τραβάει 5Α  ( 60 watt ) χωρις να κάνει τίποτα ...  τον μέτρησες ποσο καίει στο ρελαντι ... ;

Για να γεμισει πίσω εσυ πρέπει να της ξαναδώσεις παραπάνω απο 6Α για 10 h ,λόγω απωλειών στη φόρτιση , ας πουμε  9 Α χ 10 h 
της δίνεις τόση ενέργεια ;

Στην ουσια καταναλώνεις    12V x 6 A x 10 h = 720 Wh , ουτε δηλαδη μια Kwh τη μέρα  ( 1 Kwh = 1000 Wh )  , κάτω απο 20 cents δηλαδη 

Με αυτο το ρυθμο η μπαταρια σου σε 500 κυκλους  με 50 % εκφορτιση  , λογικά   θα εχει χαλάσει 

( ας με διορθωσει κάποιος αν εκτιμώ λάθος τους κύκλους εκφόρτισης ) 

Αν αγόραζες αυτη την ενέργεια απο τη Δεη με 20 cents την Κwh , θα σου στοιχιζε 500 μερες  * 1 Κkwh    *  0,2    euro/  1 kwh   = 100 ευρω ( σε 500 μερες ) ,
είναι πιο έυκολο να ζητησεις απο ενα γειτονα σου τοσο λίγο ρεύμα να σου δινει σε ένα φορτιστη και ξεμπλέκεις απο τα ηλιακά ...

( κανονικά απαγορεύεται να σου δώσει με μόνιμη σύνδεση , αλλά αμα ειναι συνδεδεμενος ο φορτιστης σπιτι του και η μπαταρια στο δικο σου , η σου δίνει κατευθειαν 12V , ξεπερνιέται και αυτο το νομικο πρόβλημα νομίζω )

----------

Songoku (18-08-16)

----------


## Songoku

Η μπαταρία ειναι βαριά 34 ισως και λίγο παραπάνω κιλα.
Πρέπει να πήρα πατάτα ε;
Οταν φτάνει στα 12 βολτ ειναι στο 50% δηλαδή; Στο φορτιστη δεν ειδα ακομα κόκκινο λαμπάκι οταν τραβάω ρευμα αναβοσβηνει πράσινο λαμπάκι που βάση του manual του φορτιστη σημαίνει οτι ειναι πανω απο 60% αν θυμάμαι καλά εως 99%. Αν ειναι 100% τότε μένει σταθερο πράσινο...κατω απο το 60% γίνεται κόκκινο...Σε λιγακι θα ειμαι σπίτι και θα ανεβασω φωτο.
Το ρεύμα που τραβάω ειναι λιγότερο αλλα προσωρινα αργότερα θα χρειαστω περισσότερο για κανενα ψυγειακι μικρό..
Ζητάω απο την μπαταρία αυτη την περίοδο 5ν για 60 λεπτά στα 2amp και 5v στο 1amp για 3 ωρες..
Απο κει και πέρα άντε να βαλω τις μπαταρίες ηλεκτρονικου τσιγάρου 2x 18650 που ειναι απο 2200mah εως 3000mah... Ο φορτιστής ζητάει 12volt για 2 με 3 ωρες...
Το λάπτοπ το βάζω για μια ώρα άντε δυο ώρες το πολύ την εβδομάδα... Κυρίως γιατι ακομα το μαθαίνω το σύστημα και δεν θέλω να κανω καμία βλακεία....
Μια μπαταρία τέτοιου τύπου ποσο πρέπει να δείχνει στους πόλους διχως φορτίο για να ειναι πχ στο 50%?
Γιατί ίσως το θεμα να ειναι του φορτιστη.. Όσες μετρήσεις εχω κάνει μέχρι τωρα ηταν πάντα με φορτίο...

Καλη η δεη αλλα δυστυχώς δεν εχω κανεναν να μου δώσει ρεύμα...Και οταν στο σπίτι δεν υπάρχει ιεραρχία και πειθαρχία και ο καθένας κάνει οταν του καπνισει φτάνεις καποια στιγμή να ξυπνάς με κομμένο το ρευμα..
Δεν μου έχει λείψει και τίποτα μονο το ψυγείο αδελφέ εκει με πονάει αλλα θα το λύσω και αυτό σύντομα..
Ευχαριστώ που για την απάντηση.Σε λίγο ανεβαζω φωτογραφίες.

----------


## picdev

Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι ? Δεν συμφέρει να αγοράζεις.
Αυτός που πουλάει μπαταρίες έχει ? Εμείς γυρισαμε αρκετές πίσω μια φορά.
Μπορεί να είναι ή καλύτερη μάρκα και να είναι στην αποθήκευση για χρόνια

----------

Songoku (12-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι ? Δεν συμφέρει να αγοράζεις.
> Αυτός που πουλάει μπαταρίες έχει ? Εμείς γυρισαμε αρκετές πίσω μια φορά



Κοκ μύλος κοντά νεα φιλαδελφεια... Ειναι μαγαζι με φωτοβολταϊκά και γκαντζετακια... Δεν θα πρέπει να έχει αυτος τέτοιο;
Και αν το παω θα θελήσει ωρα;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Αν είναι κανένας μαλακας εμπλεξες , κινέζικα πουλάει , σιγά μην έχει τεστερ που κάνει 500 και 1000€.
Μου έχει τύχει να αγοράσω και boss για το αμάξι και να είναι χαλασμένη , τη πήρε πίσω αφού τη μέτρησε με.το τεστερ , αλλά αν μου.λες για κινεζομαγαζο

----------

Songoku (12-12-16)

----------


## picdev

Τώρα τι να σου πω να τη φορτίσεις και να βάλεις ένα Φορτιο μερικά αμπέρ και να δεις ποτέ θα πέσει ή τάση ?

----------

Songoku (12-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> Τώρα τι να σου πω να τη φορτίσεις και να βάλεις ένα Φορτιο μερικά αμπέρ και να δεις ποτέ θα πέσει ή τάση ?



Η τάση ειναι στα 12.8volt με καμια ώρα το κινητό και το ledακι  φορτίο 1-1.5 Amber τραβάει σύμφωνα με το αμπερόμετρο. Την βλεπω ομως καμια φορα να δείχνει 12.7 και παλι 12.8v.

Το ότι δεν θα έχει εργαλείο για δοκιμή δεν θα πρέπει να προχωρήσει σε αντικατάσταση;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

παιδια και εμενα μου κανει για μουφα ολη η κατασταση. η η μπαταρια ειναι της πλακας (που αν την ανοιξει καποιος παιζει να εχει μεσα της καμια πολυ μικροτερη με πετρες γυρω γυρω), η την εχει πολυ καιρο στο μαγαζι η εκτεθειμενη στον ηλιο (το πιο συνηθες) και τα εχει φτυσει η συνδιασμος των παραπανω.

----------


## Songoku

> παιδια και εμενα μου κανει για μουφα ολη η κατασταση. η η μπαταρια ειναι της πλακας (που αν την ανοιξει καποιος παιζει να εχει μεσα της καμια πολυ μικροτερη με πετρες γυρω γυρω), η την εχει πολυ καιρο στο μαγαζι η εκτεθειμενη στον ηλιο (το πιο συνηθες) και τα εχει φτυσει η συνδιασμος των παραπανω.



Κ μένα εξαρχής δεν μουβτα είπε καλά... Το περίεργο δεν ειναι τόσο η χωρητικότητα της αλλα οτι χθες την είδα στα 10.5 volt με φορτίο λιγότερο απο 0.5A.και τωρα δείχνει 12.8voltακια..Λετε να μπήκαν τίποτα εξωγήινοι να γέμισαν το ufo τους και να έφυγαν;  :Very Happy: 
Ολα πέφτουν μαζί ουτε κατάρες να ειχα...
Περα απο τη πλάκα αν ήταν νέκρωσε ξαφνικά χθες δεν θα έπρεπε σημερα και αυτή τη στιγμή να μη κράταγε φορτίο;
Παίζει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης να έκανε τιποτα συντήρηση αποφορτιζοντας την;
Διαρροή αν είχα που πηγαν ολα αυτα τα αμπέρ; .
:/

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου δεν γινεται. τα φορτια σου ειναι πολυ μικρα για την ονομαστικη χωρητικοτητα της μπαταριας. ειναι γεγονος οτι η μπαταρια δεν ειναι αυτο που γραφει.

----------

Songoku (13-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> φιλε μου δεν γινεται. τα φορτια σου ειναι πολυ μικρα για την ονομαστικη χωρητικοτητα της μπαταριας. ειναι γεγονος οτι η μπαταρια δεν ειναι αυτο που γραφει.



Πρέπει να βρω χρόνο να τη παω πίσω.
Στα 12volt με φορτίο ή κ χωρίς πόσα ah πρέπει να δώσει;
Λεω να την φτάσω μέχρι εκεί βάζοντας στο inverter κατι νε σταθερά αμπέρ 5-10 να τραβάει...
Edit και θα το κανω το βράδυ που δεν θα έχει ήλιο για να μη βγάζω καλώδια κλπ

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Γιώργο , μηπως χάλασε ο φορτιστης απο τα φωτοβολταικά σου ; 
Βάλε την μπαταρία να γεμίσει με έναν κανονικο φορτιστη για πχ μπαταρίες αυτοκινήτου 
Αν ειναι η μπαταρία όντως 12V / 120 Αh όπως λες θελει 30- 40+   ώρες για να γεμίσει πλήρως με εναν φορτιστη σαν του lidl ( 12V / 4A έξοδος  ) 
( θέλει 20 - 40 % παραπάνω απο το ονομαστικό γιατι έχεις απώλειες στη φόρτιση , για λεπτομέρειες κοιτας το datasheet του κατασκευαστη ) 
Μετα αν συνδέσεις μια λάμπα αυτοκινητου 25 watt (2A κατανάλωση  χονδρικα σου βάζω  ) θα δουλευει θεωρητικα η λάμπα 30 ώρες για να αδειασεις τη μιση μπαταρία ( 30h x 2A = 60 Ah ) 
Μέτρα ανα μια ώρα ποσο αδειάζει η μπαταρία σου ( με ενα βολτόμετρο να σημειώνεις την ταση ανα μια ώρα )  , και αν πεφτει απότομα έχεις πρόβλημα ...
Αυτό κάνουν και οι ελεγκτες μπαταρίας αλλά βγαζουν το αποτέλεσμα αμέσως .

Επρεπε να έχεις και ενα ενα απλό αμπερόμετρο  ( 0 - 20 Α ) να βλέπεις τι ενεργεια σου δίνει ο φορτιστής σου και να 
καταλαβαίνεις αν λειτουργει κανονικά .

Αν εξαιρέσεις την περίπτωση ελλατωματικής μπαταρίας , πιο πιθανο μου φαίνεται να εχει χαλάσει ο PWM φορτιστής σου 
και να μη φορτισε την μπαταρια σου ή να υπάρχει καποια διαρροή που δεν την εχεις εντοπίσει καί αδειάζει την μπαταρία σου ...

----------

Songoku (13-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

Αν ειχε χαλάσει ο φορτιστής δεν θα έπρεπε να βλέπω να πέφτουν τα βολτ της μπαταρίας αντι να ανεβαίνουν καθε μερα; Οταν σκοτεινιάζει πέφτει μετα απο λιγο στα 12.8volt και σχετικά συντομότερα αποτι παλιά.
Ο φορτιστής αυτος θελει ρευμα απο πριζα που λες;

Διαρροή που να εχω; Και εγω το σκέφτηκα αλλα δεν εβγαλα άκρη.
Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα μη τυχόν και καικε ο φορτιστής και επέστρεψε το ρεύμα στα φωτοβολταϊκά αλλα λογικα αν ειχε συμβεί θα τα είχε κάψει σωστα;

Μάλλον οπως τα λες κ εσύ επόμενο μου βημα ειναι να πάρω εναν φορτιστή σωστό και μαλλον θα παω σε mppt απλα θα ήθελα να μου επιτρέπει να δουλεψω το 12βολτο σύστημα που εχω και αργότερα να το παω στα 24volt.
Δεν θελω να χαλασω πανω απο 100€ όμως εχουν πέσει ολα μαζί δυστυχώς.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Songoku

Σημερα παρέλαβα αυτο εδω το hub http://www.gearbest.com/car-air-purifier/pp_385258.html
Τωρα βαζω απο αυτο να φορτίζουν κινητά κλπ.
Βλέποντας το βλεπω πως δείχνει 12.6volt ενω απο τους πολους τις μπαταρίας βλεπω 12.8. μηπως ειναι τα 0.2 volt απώλεια; Τραβαω ρεύμα πάντα απο τον φορτιστή pwm. Κακ τα δυο δείχνουν να ειναι αρκετά ακριβές στις μετρήσεις των volt. Ειναι φυσιολογική η διάφορα των βολτ απο αυτα τα δύο σημεία;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Απόλυτα φυσιολογικές μετρήσεις 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------

Songoku (13-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile: 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Songoku

Λοιπόν παιδιά πέφτει για πλάκα η μπαταρία έφτασε στα 12.4 volt απο απο 12.8volt απο τις 17:30 περίπου έχοντας πάνω μονο το κινητό και ενα usb ηχείο :/ να έκαψε 7ah και πολύ λεω. Παρατηρώντας τα βολτ να φλερτάρουν μεταξύ 12.4 - 12.2 δεν αντεξα και εβαλα το inverter στο on δίχως φορτίο πάνω του. Το αμπερόμετρο έδειξε συνολικά 2A μονο όμως η μπαταρία έπεσε στα 11.8 volt μεσα σε 5-10 δευτερόλεπτα.

Τα έφτυσε τελικα; 


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Γιατί δεν βρίσκεις το data sheet να δεις καμπύλη εκφόρτισης ?
Εκεί θα δεις για πόση ώρα μπορεί να κρατήσει τα 14volt με 5α φορτίο .

----------


## Songoku

Δεν εχει θέμα. Απο το manual κ οτι μου έχουν πει τα παιδια εδω.
Ρεύμα που ζητησα σημερα 5-7 Α συνολικά οχι την ωρα. Τωρα ειναι στα 10.8volt.
Ειναι νεκρή δεν υπάρχει κατι αλλο.
Οσο δουλευα το ταμπλετ ζηταγα 2 αμπερ την ώρα. Τωρα ζητάω 1A εχει πλήρης ηλιοφάνεια αυτες τις ημερες και έπεσε κατω απο τα 12.2v για πλακα και ακομα πιο για πλακα πέφτει στα 10.7volt. :/ 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Πεθαμένη μπαταρία μου μυρίζει εμένα.. 
> 
> στάλθηκε με Tapatalk





Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------

Songoku (14-12-16)

----------


## mikemtb

> παιδια και εμενα μου κανει για μουφα ολη η κατασταση. η η μπαταρια ειναι της πλακας (που αν την ανοιξει καποιος παιζει να εχει μεσα της καμια πολυ μικροτερη με πετρες γυρω γυρω)



Χάχα, πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό!! Όντως παίζει κάτι τέτοιο??

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------

Songoku (14-12-16)

----------


## pstratos

Πιο παλιά λέγαμε ότι τα πάνελ είναι μικρά για την μπαταρία. Μήπως το ότι τόσους μήνες δεν φορτιζόταν πλήρως την πέθανε??

----------

Songoku (14-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> Πιο παλιά λέγαμε ότι τα πάνελ είναι μικρά για την μπαταρία. Μήπως το ότι τόσους μήνες δεν φορτιζόταν πλήρως την πέθανε??



Ναι ειναι μικρά αλλα οταν τραβαω λιγότερα αμπέρ αποτι δίνουν την ημέρα δεν ειναι. Ειπαμε  κατανάλωση ελάχιστη για το μέγεθος της μπαταρίας το να τραβάω 10ah την ημέρα και να βγαζω 20ah±  απο τα πάνελ δεν την ειναι τραγικό αλλα ιδανικό νομίζω αυτό θα γινόταν αν καταναλωνα περισσότερα απο αυτα που παράγω.
Η μπαταρία κατω απο 12.2v δεν έπεσε ποτέ και αυτο μια φορα συνήθως 12.4 - 12.5v και μετα επεφτα για υπνο, εκτος απο χθες και προχθες που το έκανε ξαφνικά μόνη της ζητώντας κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας λιγότερα απο 10ah.
Στη δική μου φάση ειναι υπερπροσεγμένη η μπαταρία αφού ουτε κανένα μεγάλο φορτίο της έβαλα αλλα ούτε τη ξεζουμησα ποτε μου.

Τεσπα παλι τωρα δείχνει πλήρως φορτισμένη.
Εβαλα το αμπερόμετρο στο + του pwm με το + της μπαταρίας για να δω τι βγάζει ο pwm.
Η μπαταρία στα 14.5volt και το αμπερόμετρο να γράφει 10A Αλλά δεν τα βλέπω σταθερά δηλαδή σε ενα δευτερόλεπτο παει στο 0A και στο καπάκι στο 10A. Σαν να ανοίγει και να κλείνει το ρεύμα προς τη μπαταρία. Ειναι φυσιολογικό;
Στο pwm charger δείχνει πλήρως φορτισμένη :/ και βάση τα βολτ της είναι! (?).
14.5volt.
Θα της βάλω φορτίο να πέσει να δω αν κάνει αυτό το σκαμπανέβασμα η βελόνα στο αμπερόμετρο και επιστρέφω.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Songoku

Λοιπόν έβαλα το ινβερτερ έπεσε στα 12.8volt. το φορτίο που του έβαλα ηταν 8A και έπεσε στιγμιαία η μπαταρία.
Εκλεισα το ινβερτερ και ο φορτιστής εδωσε 7 Α σταθερά με τη βελόνα του αμπερόμετρου να μη παίζει πανω κατω μέχρι να γραψω αυτο το ποστ βλέπω τη μπαταρία παλι φορτισμένη στο pwm και στους πόλους της 14.5 volt +- 0.1 
..

Αν χαλαγε η μπαταρία δεν θα έπρεπε να εχω οξείδωση ή υγρά στους πόλους τις μπαταρίας; Οπως οταν τα παίζει αυτή του αυτοκινήτου;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Songoku

Οι mitsuba ειναι οκ σαν μπαταρίες;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## rama

Κάνε έναν οπτικό έλεγχο, κατά πόσον η κάσα της έχει απόλυτα παραλληλεπίπεδο σχήμα. Αν έχει κάνει "μάγουλα", δηλαδή έχει φουσκώσει, τότε είναι για ανακύκλωση.
Επίσης προσπάθησε (αν γίνεται) να την αφήσεις κάποιο διάστημα μόνο να φορτίζει, χωρίς να της τραβάς ρεύμα, ή να την βάλεις σε φόρτιση από το δίκτυο.

----------

Songoku (14-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> Κάνε έναν οπτικό έλεγχο, κατά πόσον η κάσα της έχει απόλυτα παραλληλεπίπεδο σχήμα. Αν έχει κάνει "μάγουλα", δηλαδή έχει φουσκώσει, τότε είναι για ανακύκλωση.
> Επίσης προσπάθησε (αν γίνεται) να την αφήσεις κάποιο διάστημα μόνο να φορτίζει, χωρίς να της τραβάς ρεύμα, ή να την βάλεις σε φόρτιση από το δίκτυο.



Δεν έχει μάγουλα δείχνει εξωτερικά καινούργια.
Ποσες ωρες να την αφήσω; Σήμερα εβαλα μονο το φορτίο των 8amp για 2 λεπτά και το έβγαλα  μόνο για το τέστ που έκανα πρίν.
Το θεμα ειναι πως ο φορτιστής τη δείχνει γεμάτη και σταματάει να δίνει αμπέρ.
Μονο αν κανα πέσει η τάση της θα δώσει αμπέρ και θα δείχνει πως φορτίζει απο το φορτιστή.
Να δοκιμασω μια χαλασμένη απο μηχανάκι που εχω να δω πως συμπεριφέρεται ο ρυθμιστής ή παίζει να κάνει μπαμ;. Ειναι στα 2.8volt... 




Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## rama

Αν έχει δυνατότητα overide ο ελεγκτής φόρτισης, άσε τη μπαταρία να φορτίζει συνέχεια από τα panels. Δεν θα πάθει τίποτα χειρότερο η μπαταρία αν φορτίσει για ένα διάστημα με "μη καθώς πρέπει" χαρακτηριστικά.
Αν δείς το ρεύμα φόρτισης να πέφτει στο 1/100 της χωρητικότητας, δηλαδή σε 1,2Α στην περίπτωσή σου, τότε μόνο μπορείς να θεωρήσεις οτι η μπαταρία έχει φορτίσει πλήρως και ανεξάρτητα από τις διαθέσεις του ελεγκτή.

----------

Songoku (14-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> Αν έχει δυνατότητα overide ο ελεγκτής φόρτισης, άσε τη μπαταρία να φορτίζει συνέχεια από τα panels. Δεν θα πάθει τίποτα χειρότερο η μπαταρία αν φορτίσει για ένα διάστημα με "μη καθώς πρέπει" χαρακτηριστικά.
> Αν δείς το ρεύμα φόρτισης να πέφτει στο 1/100 της χωρητικότητας, δηλαδή σε 1,2Α στην περίπτωσή σου, τότε μόνο μπορείς να θεωρήσεις οτι η μπαταρία έχει φορτίσει πλήρως και ανεξάρτητα από τις διαθέσεις του ελεγκτή.



Οχι δεν εχει τέτοιο mode.. 
Να βαλω δηλαδη λες απευθείας τα πανελ στη μπαταρία; Δεν θα ανεβάσει πολλα βολτ η μπαταρία;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## kiriakos227

> Καλησπέρα. Σήμερα ξύπνημα να παω για δουλειά και ειδα την μπαταρία άδεια 10.5volt. χωρις να εχω φορτιο πανω περα απο ενα usb LED.



 Σε κλειστού τύπου που έχω 2-3 χρόνια, και είχε 10.5volt κάποια στιγμή, αφαίρεσα την αυτοκόλλητη τανία που κάλυπτε τις 6 τάπες και τις άνοιξα κτυπώντας περιφερειακά με κατσαβίδι.
 Συμπλήρωσα ηλεκτρολύτη όπου ήθελε και μέτρησα την τάση μεταξύ των 6 στοιχείων 2.1volt ανά δύο κάθε φορά, εκτός από δύο στοιχεία που μου έδειξαν 0 volt, οπότε 5χ2.1=10.5
 Οι θετικές πλάκες του βραχυκυκλωμένου στοιχείου σχεδόν ακουμπάνε τις αρνητικές και αυτό λόγω κακοτεχνίας αφου ο ακροδέκτης που δέχεται τις θετκές πλάκες δεν χωράει στο δοχείο των 2volt (είναι μεγαλύτερος) και στέκεται λοξά για να χωρέσει, άρα σίγουρα θα έφαγε κάποια σφυριά.


 Μπαταρία με βραχυκυκλωμένο στοιχείο που φορτίζεται στα 14volt υπερφορτίζει με 14/5=2.8volt τα υπόλοιπα πέντε στοιχεία και θα καταστραφούν και αυτά.
 Το καλύτερο είναι να την αλλάξεις αν είναι καινούργια.
 Στο βίντεο δίνονται κάποια χρήσιμες πληροφορίες 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0e2pMEcPjo




 Από σχετικά καινούργια Ιταλική μπαταρία 12Volt, 100Ah με φορτίο 5.8Α πήρα μόνο 16Ah.  (168min x 5.8A) 



X = [0, 3, 14, 18, 35, 43, 56, 71, 84, 98, 104, 109, 132, 142,          #list x-axis (minutes)
    151, 158, 162, 168]
Y = [12.52, 12.50, 12.45, 12.43, 12.35, 12.31, 12.25, 12.17, 12.09,     #list y-axis (voltages)
    12.01, 11.92, 11.92, 11.75, 11.67, 11.58, 11.52, 11.47, 11.39]

----------

Songoku (15-12-16)

----------


## leosedf

Λογικό, οι κλειστού τύπου θέλουν μόνο 40% ηλεκτρολύτη μέσα...

----------

Songoku (15-12-16)

----------


## kiriakos227

> Λογικό, οι κλειστού τύπου θέλουν μόνο 40% ηλεκτρολύτη μέσα...



Γεμάτη ηλεκτρολύτη μέχρι επάνω ήταν όλα τα δοχεία και απλά συμπλήρωσα όπου νόμιζα ότι ήθελε λίγο.
Κανονικές τάπες (χωρίς εγκοπή) είχε και μια αυτοκόλλητη τανία από πάνω.
Άλλο τύπο μπαταρίας μάλλον εννοείς.

----------

Songoku (15-12-16)

----------


## leosedf

Μπορεί, γιατί συνήθως οι backup έχουν υγρό μέσα οι μεγάλες.

----------

Songoku (15-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

Δεν ξέρω απο αυτά δυστυχώς και είναι επικίνδυνο να κανω κατι πού δεν το εχω καθόλου.
Ωραίες ομως οι πληροφορίες.


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Songoku

Οι mitsuba ειναι καλη μαρκα;
Καμια πρόταση για καλη σχέση τιμης - χωρητικότητας;
Λεω να παω σε mitsuba 200AH στα 220€ περίπου.
Ειναι κλειστού τύπου.
Δεν μπορώ ομως να βρω τα datasheets της.
Επικοινώνησα με ενα κατάστημα και ακομα μου τα στέλνει...απο Πέμπτη..
Ψαχνω κατι που να μπορεί να καλύψει ενα μικρο ψυγείο 95kw το χρόνο αλλα και τα αλλα φορτία μου. Tablet κινητό και αλλα gadgetακια ας πουμε 20Ah την ημέρα πανω κάτω.
Το ψυγειο θα μπει προς την άνοιξη..

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Songoku

Η μπαταρία οταν φορτίζει πλέον κανει ενα θόρυβο... Παιζει να κανει κανενα μπαμ; τον ακουσα χθες πρωτη φορά και αποσυνδεσα φορτιστή κλπ.
Τωρα πριν λιγο την ξανα έβαλα και κανει παλι σαν νερο που βράζει... Την εχω αποσυνδεσει παλι...

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

ο φορτιστης σταματάει την φόρτιση;
εαν κανει σαν νερο που βραζει δεν θα επρεπε να κανει ετσι, πιθανα προβληματα ειναι:

1) υπερφορτωση δηλαδη η μπαταρια ειναι πληρως φορτισμενη και επειδη συνεχίζει η φορτιση βραζει απο την ηλεκτρολυση.
2) πιθανο βραχυκυκλωμα σε καποιο απο τα στοιχεία της

να ελέγξεις τα στοιχεία καθε ενα ξεχωριστα με το βολτομετρο θα πρεπει να μετρας 2 βολτ σε καθε στοιχειο ή περιπου.
εαν δεν ειναι ετσι η μπαταρια εχει προβλημα.

να ξερεις πως οι μπαταριες κλειστου τυπου ειναι δυσκολες σε συντήρηση.
για χρηση με ινβερτερ και ψυγειο χρειαζεσαι μπαταρίες βαθιάς εκφορτισης, ομως σημαντικό ειναι και το θεμα της επιλογης μικρου ψυγειου.

----------

Songoku (28-12-16)

----------


## rama

Αν βράζει με ελεγκτή φόρτισης, μήπως να δείς την περίπτωση να έχει βλάβη και ο ελεγκτής? Το βράσιμο γίνεται σε υψηλό voltage, που ο ελεγκτής θα έπρεπε να αποτρέπει.

----------

Songoku (28-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

Ευχαριστώ παιδια.
Υποψιαζόμουν το φορτιστή οτι δεν την φορτιζε κ αγορασα χθες αλλον. Δινει 2 αμπερ στη μπαταρία με τα βολτ της να ειναι 12 - 13 volt.
Ψυγειο δεν εχω αγορασει ακόμα προς το καλοκαίρι θα ρο κανω κ θα παρω ενα mini bar a++ energy τουλάχιστον..
Υπάρχει θεμα σκασιματος;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

> Αν βράζει με ελεγκτή φόρτισης, μήπως να δείς την περίπτωση να έχει βλάβη και ο ελεγκτής? Το βράσιμο γίνεται σε υψηλό voltage, που ο ελεγκτής θα έπρεπε να αποτρέπει.



ή η μπαταρια έχει χαμηλή τάση και ο ελεγκτης την φορτίζει σαν να είναι ΟΚ , περνάει πολυ ρευμα ( Ι φορτισης = ( V φορτιστη - V μπαταρίας ) / ( εσωτερικη αντισταση μπαταρίας και φορτιστη )  ) 
και επειδη ειναι έντονη η φόρτιση και η διαδικασία ειναι εξώθερμη χοχλάζει το υγρό . Αμα δεν μπορoύν να εκτονωθουν τα αέρια , σαφώς υπάρχει κίνδυνος εκρηξης αλλά υποτίθεται ότι εξατμίζονται απο σχισμες ασφαλείας καί εσυ πρεπει καθε τόσο να συμπληρώνεις το υγρο  .  Αλλά  η δικια σου μπαταρία ειναι gel αν θυμαμαι καλά ,   και οι gel δεν εχουν υγρο ηλεκτρολύτη αλλά gel .... γι αυτό ειναι και οι μόνες που συνιστούνται για αναπηρικα καροτσακια πχ που τις φορτίζεις μεσα σπίτι σου , ώστε να μην εχεις αναθυμιασεις .

Δεν ξέρω αν γίνεται τίποτα και με τον φορτιστη και τα 2 παράλληλα πανελ που είπες οτι έβαλες και εκφορτίζεται η μπαταρία τη νύχτα . Εγώ θα προτιμουσα ίδια πάνελ σε σειρα και φορτιστή MPPT .

 Τοσο δυσκολο ειναι να δανειστεις λιγο ρευμα απο ενα γείτονα και να την φορτίσεις πλήρως με φορτιστη απο ΔΕΗ δυο τρεις φορες να δεις αν εχει διαφορα ;

----------

Songoku (28-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

Λοιπον το ρεύμα που δίνει τωρα ειναι 0.7 αμπερ με 0.5 αμπερ.
Αμα ειναι τζελ θα έπρεπε να την ακουω να βραζει;
Η ταση της τωρα ειναι 13volt..
Φορτιστής δεν υπάρχειγια ρεύμα απο δεη, αγορασα ομως χθες εναν mppt 20A epsolar που στο νετ τον θεωρούν πολυ αξιόλογο..
Αν παρω agm δεν θα μπορώ να την εχω μεσα στο σπιτι;


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Εδω στην Αμερικη συζητάνε αν πρέπει να αγοράζουν υβριδικά αυτοκίνητα που έχουν υποτίθεται περισσότερο ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πεδίο απο τα συμβατικά , αλλοι δεν κοιμούνται με ανοιχτο το κινητό δίπλα τους 
και συ θέλεις να τις εχεις δίπλα σου ; Ακόμα και να μπορουσες , εγώ δεν θα στο συνιστούσα

----------

Songoku (28-12-16)

----------


## Songoku

> Εδω στην Αμερικη συζητάνε αν πρέπει να αγοράζουν υβριδικά αυτοκίνητα που έχουν υποτίθεται περισσότερο ηλεκτρομαγνητικο πεδίο απο τα συμβατικά , αλλοι δεν κοιμούνται με ανοιχτο το κινητό δίπλα τους 
> και συ θέλεις να τις εχεις δίπλα σου ; Ακόμα και να μπορουσες , εγώ δεν θα στο συνιστούσα



Αρα θα πρεπει να βγουν εξω;
Απλα επειδη δεν θελω να βαζω inverter και να μπορω να τραβαω ρευμα απο το ρυθμιστή δεν ξερω πως να το κάνω.
Αμα ειναι πρόβλημα τοτε να παω κ δσε ανοιχτού τυπου ππυ εχω ακουσει οτι ειναι καλύτερες...
Θα πρεπει να την βαλω μεσα σε κουτί όμως μιας και εξω πέφτουν νερα απο βροχη κλπ...
Καμια ιδεα; να παρω κανενα κουτι απο jumbo?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

κουτι θα ειναι το τελευταιο που θα χρειαστεις.
ασε να περάσει αυτη η εποχη και την ανοιξη να αγοράσεις μπαταρίες 2βολτες βαθιας εκφόρτισης ανοιχτου τυπου.
και πιο ευκολες ειναι στην μεταφορά και θα αντέξουν περισσότερο απο αλλες κλειστου τυπου.

δεν απάντησες ομως στο ερωτημα
ο φορτιστης σταματάει την φόρτιση;
εαν οχι εχεις προβλημα και η μπαταρία σου υποφέρει

δες και αυτο, θα μαθεις αρκετα

----------


## Songoku

> κουτι θα ειναι το τελευταιο που θα χρειαστεις.
> ασε να περάσει αυτη η εποχη και την ανοιξη να αγοράσεις μπαταρίες 2βολτες βαθιας εκφόρτισης ανοιχτου τυπου.
> και πιο ευκολες ειναι στην μεταφορά και θα αντέξουν περισσότερο απο αλλες κλειστου τυπου.
> 
> δεν απάντησες ομως στο ερωτημα
> ο φορτιστης σταματάει την φόρτιση;
> εαν οχι εχεις προβλημα και η μπαταρία σου υποφέρει
> 
> δες και αυτο, θα μαθεις αρκετα



Οχι δεν σταματαει την φορτιση της.
Υποψιάζομαι οτι εχει βαρέσει μεσα καποιο στοιχείο με αποτελεσμα να τα παιρνει ολα η μπαλα..
500 ευρω για μπαταρία δεν μπορω να δώσω ειναι αρκετα τα χρήματα και το αυριο δεν ξερω τι με ξημερώνει.
Σκέφτομαι να παρω ανοιχτού τύπου με υγρά με λιγοστό κόστος και οσο με βγάλει μεχρι να δω κ εγω τι θα κάνω.
Πχ μια 50ah και να τραβαω ελαχιστο ρεύμα το βράδυ την ημέρα να τραβαω οσο μπορώ σε πληρες ηλιοφάνεια και να φορτιζω τα powerbank που εχω.. Τι λέτε ειναι πιο σωστο;

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## Spark

με μπαταριες 50 ή 100Ah δεν θα κανεις δουλεια, θα απογοητευτεις θα χαλασουν συντομα και ψυγειάκι δεν θα λειτουργησει.
κανε οικονομία να παρεις μπαταρίες 2βολτες βαθιας εκφορτισης να σου κρατησουν 8-10 χρόνια.

http://www.eshops.gr/batteries-photo...batteries.html

----------


## Songoku

> με μπαταριες 50 ή 100Ah δεν θα κανεις δουλεια, θα απογοητευτεις θα χαλασουν συντομα και ψυγειάκι δεν θα λειτουργησει.
> κανε οικονομία να παρεις μπαταρίες 2βολτες βαθιας εκφορτισης να σου κρατησουν 8-10 χρόνια.
> 
> http://www.eshops.gr/batteries-photo...batteries.html



Δεν βαζω ψυγείο ακόμα μονο το ταμπλετακι το κινητό και τα powerbanks.
Το καλοκαίρι λεω να βαλω ψυγείο μεχρι τοτε θα εχω κανει αναβάθμιση σε μπαταρία.
Τι κόστος ομως θα εχουν αυτες;ποσα Ah θα πρεπει να ειναι; το ψυγειακι θα καιει 96kwh το χρονο ή αν παρω μεγαλύτερο για να κανω icebank πχ αυτο εδω λεει 137 το χρονο..
Ακομα δεν εχω ψυγείο οποτε το αγνοούμε προσωρινά.
Μπέρδεμα και τρελο κόστος :/


Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

καλημερα και χρονια πολλα εγω θελω να ρωτησω πως ξεχωριζουμε μια μπαταρια  φωτοβολταικων απο μια αυτοκηνητου εχουν καποιο γραμμα στον τυπο της μπαταριας?

----------


## genesis

Δεν υπάρχει κάποια κωδικοποίηση για να ξεχωρίζουν οι μπαταρίες που είναι κατάλληλες για αυτόνομα φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα.
Το βασικότερο χαρακτηριστικό που πρέπει να προσέξει κανείς είναι οι επιδόσεις της μπαταρίας σε βαθείς κύκλους φόρτισης - εκφόρτισης.
Χρειάζεται προσοχή  γιατί ο καθένας ονομάζει "solar" κάθε μπαταρία που απλώς είναι λίγο καλύτερη στις βαθιές εκφορτίσεις από μπαταρία εκκίνησης (αυτοκινήτου).
Οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν ένα διάγραμμα όπως το παρακάτω και αυτό πρέπει να αναζητήσει κανείς αν θέλει να ξέρει τι αγοράζει.
cycles_vs_dod.jpg

----------

picdev (13-04-17), 

Songoku (13-04-17)

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

καποιες μπαταριες εχουν αλιωτικο πολο μηπως ειναι αυτη ενδηξη για φωτοβολταικα???

----------


## street

> πως ξεχωριζουμε μια μπαταρια  φωτοβολταικων απο μια αυτοκηνητου



απ το γλουκ γκλουκ καθς την κουναμε  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> απ το γλουκ γκλουκ καθς την κουναμε



 


δηλαδή αυτές είναι αυτοκινήτου?

----------


## pstratos

Και αυτές γκλουκ γκλουκ κανουνε   :Tongue2:

----------


## aktis

Γιώργο , ακόμα και στον ίδιο κατασκευαστή , υπάρχουν διαφορές στην ποιότητα ανάλογα με τα μοντέλλα . Στο αυτοκίνητο θελεις μια απλή σχετικά μπαταρία , ισα ισα να μπορει να δωσει ( αρκετό ) ρευμα για να ξεκινησει η μίζα . μετα την φορτίζει το αυτοκίνητο , αμα ξεκινήσει . Στα φωτοβολταικά , ανάλογα με το τι απαιτήσεις εχει το σύστημα , το χειμώνα ταλαιπωρούνται οι μπαταρίες γιατι δεν φορτιζουν όπως το καλοκαίρι , και αδειάζουν επικίνδυνα γι αυτό το σύστημα πρεπει να ειναι υπολογισμένο και με το πόσο εκφορτίζεται η μπαταρία . Εννοείται οτι οι "καλές " μπαταρίες που μπορουν να αποφορτιστούν περισσότερες φορές εχουν πιο βαρια κατασκευή και λογικά είναι και ακριβότερες . Σύγκρινε πχ απο τον κατασκευαστη που ανέφερε ο Κώστας παραπάνω , τους διαφορετικούς τύπους  

http://www.rollsbattery.com/wp-conte...y_Brochure.pdf

----------


## Songoku

Δεν ρώτησα εγώ 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

----------


## street

> δηλαδή αυτές είναι αυτοκινήτου?



και αυτες εξυπνακια κανουνε γκλου γκλου ! εχεις καμια μπροστα σου  ? αναρωτιεμαι  αραγε για πιο λογο με ρωτισες εμενα για κατι τετοιο και ενω το λεω  χιουμοριστικα  ! δεν θα απαντουσα αλλα ειδα τα θαπς απ !

----------


## pstratos

και για να το πάμε ανάποδα, όλες οι μολύβδου κάνουνε γκλου γκλού εκτός από τις gel. Για αυτό και  προσέχουμε ούτε να τις πιούμε, ούτε να λουστούμε

----------


## street

χαχαχα ......

----------

